# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Zebrasoma desjardinni

## Julio Macieira

_


Zebrasoma desjardinni_

Família: Cirugiões-Acanthuridae
Alimentação: vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: ~40cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450-500lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------


## Jose Neves

Qual o tipo de alimentaçao que sugeres????

Vou comprar 1 e procurei e nao encontro grande informaçao?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eles comem praticamente tudo, mas são essencialmente vegetarianos.

Nori, Spirulina, outras algas marinhas, conjuntamente com as normais comidas para peixes de agua salgada (mysis, artémia, Krill, Variedades diferentes de flocos etc.). Já li alguns relatos que referem que tambem consome Valónia.

Tem atenção José, á litragem para a qual o peixe é aconselhado, ficam realmente grandes e muito depressa.

Eu já tive um (fica aqui a foto do meu) que quando ficou um pouco maior, acabou por ir para um espectacular aquario com 2000 Litros  :Smile:

----------


## Jose Neves

Gil boa explicaçao,

Uma sugestao, hà uma galeria com fotos dos peixes, poderiam (os entendidos) colocar la a explicaçao sobre o peixe em questao??
Ja agora em relaçao a litragem, quantos litro é o minimo????

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Gil boa explicaçao,
> 
> Uma sugestao, hà uma galeria com fotos dos peixes, poderiam (os entendidos) colocar la a explicaçao sobre o peixe em questao??
> Ja agora em relaçao a litragem, quantos litro é o minimo????


Boas, José.

São 125 galões. Agora não sei se americanos, se ingleses. De qualquer forma tem de ser um aquário com um mínimo de 500 litros. Mas vê aqui mais informação sobre esse peixe.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas, José.
> 
> São 125 galões. Agora não sei se americanos, se ingleses. De qualquer forma tem de ser um aquário com um mínimo de 500 litros. Mas vê aqui mais informação sobre esse peixe.


 :Olá: Viva Passos
Atendendo a que os preços no sitio que indicaste tem morada do Wisconsin 


> *Foster & Smith, Inc.* - 2253 Air Park Road, P.O. Box 100 Rhinelander, Wisconsin


 e têm o símbolo de US Dollars, assume-se que serão galões americanos e não imperiais ou Ingleses. Assim terão de multiplicar 125 x 3.78=472.5 Litros de cubicagem. Caso fossem ou sejam galões imperiais, então multiplicam 125 x 4.54=567.7 Litros de cubicagem. Da experiência que tenho o primeiro valor bastará mas fica melhor o segundo até porque nunca ou raramente nos limitamos a um peixe desse porte.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, José.
> 
> São 125 galões. Agora não sei se americanos, se ingleses. De qualquer forma tem de ser um aquário com um mínimo de 500 litros. Mas vê aqui mais informação sobre esse peixe.


125 galoes são 550.61 Litros, eu tenho 250 brutos, esta fora de questao???

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> 125 galoes são 550.61 Litros, eu tenho 250 brutos, esta fora de questao???


 :Olá: Para bem do peixe, para te sentires bem contigo próprio, seria preferível escolher outra espécie para essa cubicagem, até porque tanto quanto me lembro, o Zebrsoma Desjardinii é um dos que cresce mais e mais rápido. Talvez um Zebrasoma scopas pequenino? Mesmo assim com essa cubicagem, mais tarde ou mais cedo terás de lhes construir um outro aquário mais amplo se os quizeres manter minimamente confortáveis...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Para essa litragem o unico cirurgiao que colocaria em hipotese seria o Strigosus ou o Zebrassoma Flavescens.

Em relação á tua sugestão, de facto existem muitos peixes com a ficha de identificação, mas tambem muitos sem...
Vou tentar dar uma ajuda nesse aspecto 

 :Smile:  cumprimentos.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Para essa litragem o unico cirurgiao que colocaria em hipotese seria o Strigosus ou o Zebrassoma Flavescens.
> 
> Em relação á tua sugestão, de facto existem muitos peixes com a ficha de identificação, mas tambem muitos sem...
> Vou tentar dar uma ajuda nesse aspecto 
> 
>  cumprimentos.


O Ctenochaetus strigosus precisa de 308.34 litros e o Zebrassoma Flavescens 440.49 litros no minimo e o Ctenochaetus strigosus nao é um peixe facil de encontrar

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas José

Quer um quer o outro, tem um crescimento bastante mais lento que o Desjardinni, e no caso do strigosus do que tens ao aconselhado a diferença não é considerável.
Se queres ter mesmo um cirurgião, eu optaria pelo strigosus (que vão aparecendo no mercado, é uma questão de estares atento ou pré-encomendar um numa loja na tua zona).
Tens tambem o Ctenochaetus tominiensis, que é muito bonito na minha opinião.

Quando ele tiver um tamanho considerável, provavelmente já estás a mudar de aquário.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José
> 
> Quer um quer o outro, tem um crescimento bastante mais lento que o Desjardinni, e no caso do strigosus do que tens ao aconselhado a diferença não é considerável.
> Se queres ter mesmo um cirurgião, eu optaria pelo strigosus (que vão aparecendo no mercado, é uma questão de estares atento ou pré-encomendar um numa loja na tua zona).
> Tens tambem o Ctenochaetus tominiensis, que é muito bonito na minha opinião.
> 
> Quando ele tiver um tamanho considerável, provavelmente já estás a mudar de aquário.


Vai ter que ser eu tenho um T3 e estou a pensar em por uma sala nuns dos quartos, agora nessa "sala" vou ter de por um aqua... ja estou para aqui a magicar :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Cirugiões-Acanthuridae
Alimentação: vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: ~40cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450-500lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------

